# CPT Code 47579 or 47563?



## lily_v1@yahoo.com (Sep 25, 2013)

According to Operative Report surgeon listed the following procedures done: laparoscopic cholecystectomy, intraoperative cholangiogram, attempted basket retrieval, irrigation and flushing of duct, and attempted manual disimpation of large CVD. 

What is the appropriate CPT code to use: 47579 or 47563?


----------

